

Simple tools for EC2 reserved instances cost analysis - victorlin
https://github.com/balanced-ops/ec2-cost-tools

======
gazarsgo
Found a $200k mistake with this. Thanks. :(

~~~
gazarsgo
Ahhhh, I freaked out because I forgot this edge case: VPC vs Classic
reservations don't affect whether you get a price cut or not, they only affect
the capacity portion of the reservations -- being guaranteed to launch an
instance of that size in that Region+AZ.

